# Bachlauf



## Norbert Nohles (20. Nov. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Jahr im Herbst ein Projekt angefangen das etwas größere Dimensionen hat. Zunächst wollte ich nur einen kleinen Bachlauf mit meiner vorhandenen 20m Bruchsteinmauer integrieren, dann war mir allerdings schnell klar das ich den oberen Teil meines Gartens mit dem unteren zusammenführen mußte damit es ein Gesamtbild abgibt.
Hab dann erst mal zwei ca 15 m hohe __ Tannen gefällt die mir eh nie gefallen haben und die mir die Abendsonne nahmen.
Anhand der Fotos könnt ihr den aktuellen Stand des Projekts sehen.Es sieht alles noch etwas aus wie eine Mondlandschaft aber ich bin guter Dinge das es in ein zwei Jahren schön aussieht. 

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Meinungen sowie Kritik (ob positiv oder negativ) freuen. 
Für eure Vorschläge wie man die ganze Geschichte eurer Meinung nach verbessern bzw weiter gestalten könnte wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert

Und was wäre nun Deine Frage ???


----------



## Norbert Nohles (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert
> 
> Und was wäre nun Deine Frage ???



Sekunde noch ich stelle noch ein paar Fotos ein

Habe keine konkrete Frage, ich möchte nur ein paar Meinungen und etwas Feedback


----------



## schilfgrün (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert,

woher kommt das Wasser ? Soll der Bachlauf diese Verrohrung sein ?
*Naturnah wäre schöner, und naturnah ist es , wenn es möglichst naturnah ist.*
Du hast so eine schöne Bruchsteinmauer - wie wäre es, wenn das Wasser darüber plätschern würde ? 
Erzähl bitte mehr über Dein Vorhaben. 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo  :smoki


----------



## ron (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert,

ich schliesse mich meinen "Vorrednern" an. So eine Natursteinmauer ist natürlich eine Perle und von den Bildern her hat die Treppe einen schönen Schwung vom oberen Teil zum unteren Teil vom Garten. Soll es ein Teich geben? Oder zwei? (unten und oben) und ein Bachlauf dazwischen.

Wieviel Platz hast überhaupt?
Mach doch mal ein Übersichtsbild vom ganzen Garten (Vielleicht vom Dach aus). Das macht es für die Beteiligten hier viel einfacher.

LG

Ron


----------



## Norbert Nohles (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

So hier mal ein Foro aus der Vogelperspektive. Es sind in prinzip zwei Becken die allerdings mit eingen Steinen und Pflanzen optisch verkleinert werden sollen. Bachlauf startet oben wo jetzt noch die Folie liegt. Dann durch zwei Becken und die Mauer herunter und dann kommt ein Auffangbehälter in die Erde eingegraben in dem die Pumpe sitzt.
Der Behälter soll mit einem Gitterrost abgedeckt werden worauf Steine kommen.
Das Leerrohr ist für den Oase Schluach
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## schilfgrün (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert,

so wird Dein Projekt doch schon viel verständlicher !!! 
Wenn Dein Vorhaben erst einmal fertig ist, wird es bestimmt sehr schön aussehen.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei den noch anstehenden Arbeiten und Du beim tragen der Steine nicht schlapp machst !!! :muede

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Norbert Nohles (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Danke dir
das tragen war nicht das schlimmste allerdings habe ich bestimmt 80 Schubkarren ausgehoben um das so wie es jetzt ist hinzubekommen.

Wird noch viel Arbeit aber ich denke wenn ich im August 2010 auf meiner Terasse sitze und ein Bier trinke hat es sich gelohnt


----------



## axel (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert 

Herzlich Willkommen 

:willkommen

Sieht ja Klasse aus was Du schon geschafft hast 
Ich würd an Deiner Stelle unten einen Teich anlegen .
So mindestens 3 x 3 und 1 Meter tief .
Ich denk mal ein kleiner Wasservorrat für die Pumpe ist nicht schlecht .
Und wenn der schön bepflanzt ist ist es zusätzlich noch was fürs Auge .

Ich setz Dir schon mal ein Link zur Berechnung der Fördermengen für den Wasserfall 

http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Berechnungen.htm

Beachte auch das Du den Teich oder dien Schale so  unten so anlegst das
keine Erde von Deinem Erdhügel in den Teich laufen kann.
Eventuell ne Drainage legen oder den Rand erhöhen .

lg
axel


----------



## Norbert Nohles (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hi
vielen Dank für das Lob
das ist Balsam auf meine Seele. Nach so vielen Wochen Arbeit kommst du schon mal an einen Punkt wo du alles nochmal hinterfragst und da tut Lob gut.

Da ich auch aufs Geld achten möchte aber nichts kaufen möchte was keinen Sinn macht hab ich mich schon für die Oase 5500 entschieden die ich im Frühjahr kaufen möchte
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## schilfgrün (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

80 Schubkarren  und warscheinlich noch bergauf?
Für einen Bagger ist dieser Grundstückabschnitt ja auch völlig unzugänglich.
Zeige bitte Fotos, von weiteren Fortschritten. 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## buddler (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

80 schubkarren?da fang ich grad erst an warm zu werden
gefällt mir schon ganz gut.das wär das wahre gefälle gewesen in meinem garten.
bin mal gespannt wie es fertig aussieht.
nur nicht schlapp machen.
gruß JÖRG


----------



## ron (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert,

schön, das letzte Bild gibt noch mal einen besseren Eindruck.



> Ich würd an Deiner Stelle unten einen Teich anlegen .
> So mindestens 3 x 3 und 1 Meter tief .



Da bin ich mit dem Axel ganz einig. Wie ist die Mauer ausgerichtet was der Sonne angeht?

Und noch eine andere Frage, weil du offenbar am Hang wohnst: gibts es nirgendwo fliessendes Wasser, wovon du einen kleinen Teil umleiten könntest. (Wenn das erlaubt ist in Deutschland). Da könntest du dir vielleicht die Pumpe sparen und es hätte auch noch andere Vorteile.


Das Wasser muss auch nicht per se von oben kommen. Ein kleiner Bach unterhalb mit etwas Gefälle könnte dir auch helfen.

Hier ein Link zu dem Thema:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24593

Aber es sieht danach aus, als hättest ganz tolle Möglichkeiten in deinem Garten!

Auf zur nächste 80 



LG

Ron


----------



## jochen (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hi Norbert,

 das alles erinnert mich an unseren Wasserfallbau, jede Menge Knochenarbeit,
aber es lohnt, ich möchte den Wassefall in unseren Wassergarten nicht mehr missen.

Hier mal ein Link mit einigen Anregungen, bei weiteren Fragen helfe ich gerne weiter.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504/?q=Bau+Wasserfalles

viel Spass, beim planen und bauen.


----------



## Norbert Nohles (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hi,
erst mal Dank für die vielen netten Antworten.

Wasser gibt es nicht was ich nutzen könnte. Allerdings möchte ich dort auch keinen Teich haben, der wird in wenigen Jahren viel viel größer auf der Vorderseite meines Grundstücks entstehen. Ich möchte das es nacher so aussieht als ob das Wasser im Boden versickert.

An den beiden überläufen werde ich Flache Steinplatten aufkleben damit das Wasser dort herunterlaufen kann.
Im Moment bin ich sehr daran interissiert wie ich die jetzt sichtbare Folie am besten verdecke. Ufermatte vieleicht? Oder Steinfolie?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Norbert Nohles (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*



jochen schrieb:


> Hi Norbert,
> 
> das alles erinnert mich an unseren Wasserfallbau, jede Menge Knochenarbeit,
> aber es lohnt, ich möchte den Wassefall in unseren Wassergarten nicht mehr missen.
> ...



Hi
hast du Fotos vom aktuellen Stand der Dinge? Irgendwo ähneln sich unsere Projekte


----------



## Norbert Nohles (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...



Hallo nochmal

bei meinem Projekt kann ich nicht mit dieser Tabelle arbeiten denke ich.
Ich habe ja keinen durchgehenden Bachlauf sonder zwei kleine Becken dazwischen die diese Umrechnung wahrscheinlich verfälschen würden.
Ich muß in etwa 2,50 bis 2,80 Meter an Höhe überwinden wobei die Schlauchlänge von Pumpe zur Quelle ca. 6 Meter beträgt.
reicht mir da eine Aquamax 5500 oder muß ich da noch mehr investieren
Danke für eure Antworten
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert.

Das einfachste wäre es, wenn Du Dich nach der Fertigstellung mit einem Gartenschlauch bewaffnet oben an Deinen Bachlauf stellst und so per Wasserhahn die optimale Menge ermittelst (das geht zu zweit natürlich noch besser).
Danach literst Du diese Menge an Ort und Stelle mit einem Eimer und einer Uhr aus.

Anhand der dort ermittelten Liter kannst Du Dich anschließend per Pumpenkennlinie(klick) überzeugen, ob die Pumpe passt, oder eben nicht.
Die Linien sind bei jeder Pumpe anders. Filterpumpen haben eher flache (d.h. sie fördern nicht so hoch), Bachlaufpumpen steile Kennlinien. 

Die Fördermenge einer Pumpe hängt immer von der Förderhöhe, der Schlauchlänge und der 
Reibung (an der inneren Schlauchoberfläche, Tüllen, Knicke im Schlauch) ab. 
1m³/h entspricht 1000l/h = 16,7 Liter je Minute

Bei Jochen hatte ich ein ähnliches Projekt wie Deines gesehen. Dort stand nach meinem Wissen eine regelbare Oase-Bachlaufpumpe. Diese hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht rund um die Uhr pflanzenwichtiges Kohlendioxid austreibt.  
 Es könnte eine Aquamax 15.000 gewesen sein.


----------



## Norbert Nohles (7. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hi Anett,
danke für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt 3 Steine für die Überläufe mit Black Foam geklebt.Testlauf habe ich mit einem Gartenschlauch gemacht der an einem Hauswasserwek angeschloßen ist das Regenwasser aus einer Zisterne transprtiert die ca. 20Meter entfernt ist und etwa 6hm pumpen muß.
Denkst du nicht das eine Aquamax 5500 6Meter und 2,50hm schaffen sollte?
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert.

Sei bitte so gut und litere die Menge, wie ich oben schon anmerkte, aus.
Wenn Du am Ende die falsche = zu schwache Pumpe gekauft hast, wirst Du Dich schwarz ärgern.

Stell dazu die optimale Wassermenge am Schlauch ein, nimm Dir einen 10 Liter-Eimer und stoppe die Zeit, in welcher er voll läuft. 
Ganz schnell kannst Du dann ausrechnen, wieviel Liter pro Sekunde/Minute/Stunde Du für genau diese Optik brauchen wirst.
Ich würde aber trotzdem eher zu einer etwas kräftigeren, regelbaren Pumpe raten. 

Die Aquamax  5.500 fördert laut der oben verlinkten Pumpenkennlinie bei 2,5m Höhe (gemessen wird ab Wasseroberfläche des Beckens, in dem die Pumpe liegt, bis zum Schlauchende) max. noch ca. 2,7 l pro Sekunde (wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe). Durch Bögen im Schlauch und eine evtl. rauhere Oberfläche in selbigen nimmt diese Menge weiter ab.
Ob Dir das dann reicht, mußt Du wissen/messen.


----------



## Norbert Nohles (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Anett,
habe das gleich mal ausprobiert. Ich brauche knappe 50 Sekunden um einen 10Liter Eimer voll zu machen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert.

Das wären 0,2 Liter je Sekunde...
Wenn Dir das reicht, würde ich anhand der vorliegenden Daten (Pumpenkennlinie und Deine Aussagen) meinen, dass tatsächlich die 5500er reichen sollte. 

Sollte sie etwas zuviel Wasser bringen, könntest Du sie mechanisch drosseln.


----------



## Norbert Nohles (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Danke Anett
dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung doch ganz richtig
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Norbert Nohles (6. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Forengemeinde,

bin mit meinem Projekt schon ein ganzes Stück weiter gekommen. Kann mir vieleicht jemand Tips geben wie ich die jetzt noch zu sehende Folie kaschieren kann? (siehe Fotos)
Dachte schon mal an Steinfolie oder kann man evtl. mit Kaninchendraht und Gips etwas machen
 Gruß
Norbert


----------



## maritim (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

hallo norbert,

meine wenigkeit hat  einen sehr langen bachlauf, worin das wasser recht ebenerdig durchfliest. 
wenn die wasserzufuhr aus ist, dann bleiben immer 20 bis 30 cm wasser im bachlauf stehen.
mir war die folie auch immer ein dorn im auge.
egal was ich gemacht habe, war nicht schön und es kam immer die folie zum vorschein.

meine lösung war dann total simpel.... ich habe über die folie ein dünnes vlies gelegt.
darüber habe ich einfach  zement in einer stärke von 5 cm aufgetragen.
so konnte ich die form vom bachlauf schön modellieren und paar steine in den zement drücken.
danach habe ich mit dichtschlämme alles versiegelt.
beim zweiten auftragen der dichtschlämme, wurden noch kleine kieselsteine drauf geworfen.

in den ersten zwei monaten, sieht alles recht steril aus, weil man den grauton der dichtschlämme sieht. danach verwittert die dichtschlämme und setzt algen und __ moos an. wenn alles schön verwittert ist, sieht es wie ein natürlicher bachlauf aus..

du muss nur darauf achten, damit das vlies nicht über die folie ins  erdreich geht, damit es zu keiner kapillarwirkung kommt, falls sich mal kleinere risse im zemet / dichtschlämme bilden.

hört sich jetzt alles sehr kompliziert an, aber es geht wirklich sehr schnell.
im groben und ganzen habe ich für meinen bachlauf noch keine 6 stunden an arbeit gebraucht. 
allerdings zieht sich die sache ca. über 4 bis 5 tage, weil die einzelnen schichten aus zement und dichtschlämme trocken müssen.


----------



## schilfgrün (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert,

Ärzte können Ihre Fehler begraben, Architekten können nur empfehlen, __ Efeu zu pflanzen !
Nein - es ist bei Dir ja wirklich alles sehr schön geworden. Deine steil herabhängende Folie zu kaschieren, wäre ja vielleicht wirklich mit Efeu o.ä. möglich.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Norbert Nohles (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten,
Maritim: Welches Vlies hast du benutzt? Wenn ich 5 cm Zement auftrage, dann rutsch mir das doch alles weg bei der Steilagen die ich da habe oder?
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hi Norbert,

im Baumarkt gibt es so genanntes Panzervlies, ist so ähnlich wie Fliegengaze nur das die Kästchen größer sind und das Material viel stabiler.

Ich hab das für meine Kelleraußenwandabdichtung genommen -hier der Hersteller

Es gibt auch speziellen Mörtel für dieses Vließ, aber ob man den unbedingt brauch 

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## maritim (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

hallo norbert

ich habe das normale teichvlies genommen.
an den seiten zum hang und an den seiten vom bachlauf war es sehr steil, aber der zement hat hervorragend auf dem vlies gehalten.
der zement darf weder zu dick oder zu dünn sein, dann geht es bestens.

der zement muss zum schuss unbedingt 2 x mit dichtschlämme versiegelt werden.
bitte darauf achten, das er auch für trinkwasser geeignet ist, wenn fische/ tiere in den teich kommen.
dichtschlämme bekommst du bei jeden baustoffhändler. so ein sack ist sehr ergiebig, da du die dichtschlämme mit einem quast auftragen kannst.
aus dem bauch würde ich sagen, das 2 säcke dichtschlämme locker bei dir reichen müssen.

ein bekannter von mir , hat sich auch einen bachlauf gemacht. 
er hat über die folie das vlies gemacht und darauf die dichtschlämme dick aufgetragen.
bis jetzt hat es zwei winter überstanden.... ich würde allerdings auf nummer sicher gehen und mit zement vorarbeiten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hi Peter,

und du hast bisher keine Risse bekommen ?

wie wärs denn mit Flex Fliesenkleber 

Bevor die Dichtschlämme draufkommt würd ich noch Acryltiefgrund auf den Zement machen.


----------



## maritim (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

hallo ralf

risse habe ich bis jetzt noch keine bekommen. der zement verbindet sich richtig gut mit dem vlies. 
den zement bekommst nurnoch mit dem hämmer vom vlies.
und selbst, wenn risse auftreten sollten ist es nicht schlimm, weil unter allen die teichfolie ist und somit kann kein wasser verschwinden.
wer panik vor kleineren rissen hat, arbeite einfach in den zement paar lagen hasendraht ein.

in erster linie geht es ja nur darum, das die hässliche folie verschindet, und das man schön modellieren kann.
die dichtschlämme dient ja nur dazu, das der zement versiegelt ist und keine schadstoffe abgeben kann.

von dem flex kleber würde ich die finger lassen, weil man ihn nicht dicker auftragen kann.
bei dem acryltiefgrund würde ich erst bei der dichtschlämme nachlesen ob es verwendet werden darf. normal soll die dichtschlämme ungehindert in den zement eindringen können.


wenn man den bachlauf ohne folie bauen wollte, muss man natürlich die sache anders aufbauen.


----------



## Annett (9. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Peter.

Wie sieht der Unterbau des Bachlaufes eigentlich bei Dir aus?
Hast Du da unter der Teichfolie nur die blanke Erde? Hält das auch bei Frost oder kommt es zum hochfrieren und neuem setzen?
Ich frage nur, weil wir dieses Jahr am Hoftor mal wieder wunderbar dargestellt bekommen haben, wie mistig Frost im Erdreich sein kann. Die mittlere Halterung im Erdboden zum Tor schließen war zwischenzeitlich 1,5 bis 2cm hochgefroren und somit nicht mehr nutzbar. :evil
Unterdessen geht sie natürlich wieder ganz normal.


----------



## maritim (9. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

hallo annett,

mein bachlauf ist in einer 30 cm dicken kiesschicht eingebettet.
als erstes kommt vlies, dann folie und dann wieder vlies.
auf dem vlies sind ca.5 cm. zement und dann 2 schichten mit dichtschlämme

bis jetzt hat sich der bachlauf gut gehalten, obwohl wir im westerwald auch richtigen ärger mit dem bodenfrost haben, da viel lehm im boden ist.
selbst meine 30 cm dicke bodenplatte(3mx3m) mit einen unterbau von 40 cm schotter, hat es uns 3 cm nach oben gedrückt.
sieht man sehr schön, wenn im sommer ein glas wasser auf dem tisch steht.:evil


----------



## Norbert Nohles (11. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hi

vielen Dank erst mal eure Antworten. Ich denke ich werde wenn das Wetter besser wird mit Zement und Schlämme anfangen. Ist es besser den Zement auch in zwei Schichten aufzutragen?  Da ich nicht genau weiß wie ich das Vlies befestigen werde denke ich das bei dieser Steilage das Gewicht zuviel wird wenn ich 5cm auf einmal auftrage?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Joachim (11. März 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Norbert,

ich hab zwar eher keine Ahnung vom Bauchlaufbau - aber wenn man Mörtel zu dick aufträgt, dann sind die Chancen größer, das es hinterher Risse (Schwund durch trocknen/abbinden) gibt - ich denke es ist besser mehrer Schichten herzustellen ...


----------



## Norbert Nohles (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo zusammen.

die beiden Steinplatten die ich als Überlauf vorgesehen habe sind leider nicht ganz dicht (trotz Black Foam)und das Wasser läütt zwischen Stein und Folie durch. Bringt es was wenn ich diese beiden Steinplatten nochmals heraus nehme und in Dichtschlämme setzte?


----------

